# [Genkernel] Erreur de copie de System.map

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

En recompilant le noyau avec Genkernel, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante lors de la copie de System.map :

```
ERROR: Could not copy the System.map image to /boot!
```

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

personnellement je te conseillerais d'éviter genkernel. Sinon c'est pas grave, tu n'es pas obligé de copier System.map .

Sinon tu peux le copier à la main, il est censé être dans /usr/src/linux/

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> personnellement je te conseillerais d'éviter genkernel. Sinon c'est pas grave, tu n'es pas obligé de copier System.map .
> 
> Sinon tu peux le copier à la main, il est censé être dans /usr/src/linux/

 

Je vais essayer de compiler manuellement...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> personnellement je te conseillerais d'éviter genkernel. Sinon c'est pas grave, tu n'es pas obligé de copier System.map .
> 
> Sinon tu peux le copier à la main, il est censé être dans /usr/src/linux/

 

Y'a quoi de mal Avec Genkernel ?

Avant je l'utilisais pas, mais maintenant que j'ai besoin d'un initrd capable de booter sur un RAID + LVM je l'utilise et je le trouve plutôt bien ! faire un initrd potable soit-même c'est autre-chose que compiler le noyau...

Neuromancien -> t'a déjà fichier System.map dans ton /boot ?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

puisqu'on en vient à parler de Genkernel, 

Personnellement je compile mon kernel à la main, mais que fait exactement genkernel ? 

Devrais-je m'embêter à configurer un kernel à la main où laisser faire genkernel qui à l'aire de savoir bien gérer ça tout seul comme un grand maintenant ?

Je comprends bien qu'il y a une histoire d'optimisation du kernel (que ça charge des modules dont on a pas besoin avec genkernel ) mais est-ce vraiment nécessaire ? 

J'ai l'impression que toutes les autres distributions font comme ça maintenant ? (tout compiler en modules, et charger uniquement les modules dont on a besoin au démarrage et à chaud avec l'aide d'udev... ) 

Alors quelle est finalement la bonne méthode ? (tout en sachant pertinemment qu'il faut repasser par une configuration du kernel pour l'ajout d'un composant où autre si celui-ci n'a pas été sélectionner à la configuration d'avant...)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'utilise Genkernel, mais je l'ai configuré pour qu'il m'affiche le menuconfig et installe ma configuration.

Je ne pense pas que Genkernel configure quoi que ce soit automatiquement au mieux il récupère la configuration du LiveCD (créant donc un noyau générique comme tu dis)

----------

## kwenspc

+1 GentooUser@Clubic !

genkernel n'est PAS l'outil que l'on croit. Il permet NETTEMENT PLUS que ce que l'on croit. Certes il sait faire un kernel "générique" et basta. Mais on peut lui passer un tas d'options pour lui faire faire CE QUE L'ON VEUT. Avec un --menuconfig comme dit GentooUser@Clubic, genkernel se transforme juste en "raccourcis" de lignes de commandes. Pour autant on a bien la main sur tous les détails du kernel (sa config etc...)

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

donc finalement il est conseillé d'utiliser Genkernel plutôt que de faire tout manuellement ??

À mes débuts sous gentoo (ce qui remonte à 2-3ans maintenant... tain pour moi c'était hier ^^') il me semblait qu'utiliser genkernel n'était pas conseillé et qu'il fallait privilégier la méthode manuelle ? ça n'est plus le cas à présent ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Je pense que dans le fond c'est une question de goût. Personnellement ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de l'utiliser. Mais bon, je ne suis sûrement pas une référence.. je fais encore partie de ceux qui n'aiment pas les automount non plus  :Wink:  En gros, je dirais d'utiliser la méthode avec laquelle on est le plus à l'aise.

Pour en revenir au problème initial, le System.map c'est pas grave si il n'est pas copié. Il sert à avoir un message compréhensible en cas de kernel panic, c'est pas "vital". Certains process l'utilisent aussi (comme ps), mais ces derniers ont souvent la bonne idée de chercher le System.map à plusieurs endroits, dont /usr/src/linux/

Quelques explications en anglais ici

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

>  il me semblait qu'utiliser genkernel n'était pas conseillé et qu'il fallait privilégier la méthode manuelle ? ça n'est plus le cas à présent ?

 

C'était conseillé par qui? des gens qu'on jamais lu le man de genkernel ^^ (ou alors qui se sont arrétés à la première ligne d'intro du man.)? Il sait faire ça depuis des années... 

Y a pas de "conseil" ou autre. soit te préfères te fader chaque lignes de commandes une par une comme d'hab, soit tu utilises genkernel en lui spécifiant de te laisser la main à ton menconfig. C'est une question de goût c'est tout.

----------

